# Dr. Jonathan Master Joins the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals’ Board of Directors



## Grant Van Leuven (Nov 27, 2021)

​
_NEWS RELEASE/Interview Opportunity_ 
For Immediate Release 
PHOTO OF DR. MASTER ATTACHED

_Media Contact:_ 
Grant Van Leuven
Community Engagement Coordinator
[email protected]

*Dr. Jonathan Master Joins the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals’ Board of Directors*​
*Lancaster, Pa. - November 26, 2021 – *The Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals (alliancenet.org) announces the addition of Dr. Jonathan Master to its board of directors. Master became the new president of Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary in Greenville, S.C., late last year. During his inauguration speech early this year, referencing the prophet Micaiah’s resolve, Master said, “The churches to which we are accountable must themselves be confessionally transparent and committed to the inspired and inerrant Word of God as their authority ... What my God says, that I will speak.”

“These words by Dr. Master speak to the core of the Alliance’s work,” said Executive Director Bob Brady. “We are privileged to have him join our board leadership.”



Master also is co-host of the Alliance’s Theology on the Go podcast as well as associate editor for The Banner of Truth Magazine. He is the author of “Growing in Grace” and “A Question of Consensus: the Doctrine of Assurance after the Westminster Confession”, co-editor of “On Reforming Worship”, and editor of “The God We Worship: Adoring the One Who Pursues, Redeems, and Changes His People”. Master and his wife Elizabeth have two daughters. He earned his bachelor’s in Bible at Cairn University in Philadelphia, later serving as professor of theology, dean of the School of Divinity, and director of the Center for University Studies. He earned his M.Div. and Th.M. at Capital Bible Seminary in Greenbelt, Md. (now headquartered in Lancaster, Pa.), where he also worked as assistant professor of theology. He received his Ph.D. from the University of Aberdeen in Scotland and has a decade of pastoral experience having served two congregations.

About the Alliance: Headquartered in Lancaster, Pa., the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals is a coalition of pastors, scholars, and churchmen who hold to the historic creeds and confessions of the Reformed faith and who proclaim biblical doctrine in order to foster a Reformed awakening in today's Church. It primarily does so through broadcasting, printed and online publishing, and special events. The ministry played a strategic role in the International Council on Biblical Inerrancy, the Cambridge Declaration, and the establishment of the Philadelphia Conference on Reformed Theology. Visit alliancenet.org.

-30-

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 27, 2021)

Moved to colleges, seminaries and education; updates is for updates about PB.


----------

